# Solved: Workgroup is not accessible!



## Smurf123 (Dec 28, 2011)

I will try to describe my network setup as best I can, sorry if any information is irrelevant...
My network contains:
-Netgear router 1
-Dell Dimension 9150 - Windows XP pro SP3 (this machine, connected to router 1 using a pair of netgear powerline adapters
-2 x Dell Inspiron laptops - Windows 7 Home 64bit (wireless)
-iMac - OSX Snow Leopard (wireless)
-Apple Time Capsule (network drive)
-Several misc items (phones, iPod/iPad, Vodaphone sure signal, PS3)
-Network printer
-Netgear router 2 (used as wireless access point the otherside of the house, connected using a pair of netgear powerline adapters) CURRENTLY DISABLED

None of the 4 computers can see each other, but they can all print and access the Time Capsule. Now I've made sure they're all on the same workgroup and that relevant services for sharing files are running. When I try to "View workgroup computers" on the XP machine I get the error attatched.
PLEASE HELP!!! 

Many thanks
One confused Smurf...


----------



## Smurf123 (Dec 28, 2011)

I should mention that this setup worked fine until recently


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Firewall(s) is/are a likely cause.


----------



## Smurf123 (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought that but I tryed disabling my firewall but I still get the same error on the XP machine

Thanks for the input by the way


----------



## Smurf123 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've just found out that I can manually add shared folders from other computers on the network using the "Add a network place" tool.


----------



## Hinkman (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been having the same issue. I have a mixed bag of a home network and found this on another post that has worked on every machine I've got. REGEDIT the following: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters. Look for DhcpNodeType. Some of my XP machines had this value, others didn't. If it's not there you can do Edit-New-DWORD Value to add it. Then make sure the data value is (1). I had a mix of (8) and (4) values on different machines. Once I made this change and rebooted (after giving the machine a few minutes for discovery) it's eyes opened and could see all the other machines in the workgroup. This was supposed to be an XP fix. OK, fine. It fixed all my XP machines. I also have some WIN7 machines and one was having the same issue. So I tried it there, and it worked there as well.

As usual - surfing will turn up many different solutions to this as it apparently a common problem. I've tried some, and just stopped here as this one worked. I also found this post, haven't tried it, but might be an option if you're not comfortable with REGEDIT:

http://www.craigharris.org/2011/02/...have-permission-to-use-this-network-resource/


----------

